# Könnt ihr mein Programm betrachten !



## Rudolf (5. Mai 2005)

Hallo

Hallo ich habe mit dem JBuilder ein kleines Game programiert TicTacToe und habe es mit Excelisor Jet in eine .exe umgewandelt.Jetzt wollte ich wissen ob es auch auf Rechnern ohne java Plugin läuft.Also ladet euch bitte hier das Game runter http://www.saschalehmann.de/COWGames.zip und gebt mir bitte euer feedback ob es geht oder net.

 Vielen Danke mfg Rudolf


----------



## triplexxx (5. Mai 2005)

Hallo

Also habe mir es grade runter geladen...
Bei mir Funktioniert es nicht.Wird wohl daran liegen, das ich keine Java Plugin
installiert habe.


----------



## Online-Skater (5. Mai 2005)

nope geht net


----------



## waterhouse533-lp (5. Mai 2005)

hi, 
 vor relativ kurzer zeit(2-3 monate) stand in der ix ein artikel ueber die lustigen java-executable-builder. die erzeugte .exe ist nicht das, was man erwarten koennte. sie ist kein extra fuer windows kompiliertes programm, sondern eine schicke verpackung fuer die .jar dateien. der programmaufruf wird dadurch leicht. ein jre ist aber trotzdem erforderlich.
 die hat aber jeder neuere windows-pc dabei.


----------



## Billie (5. Mai 2005)

Es gibt anscheinend auch Programme, welche die Java Code in C++ Code umwandeln usw. ... Dabei wurde aber aus einem System.out.println("Hallo Welt") eine 1 MB Große Executable. Hab ich aber nur gelesen  :-(


----------



## Rudolf (6. Mai 2005)

Aha also kennt ihr ein Programm das das kann bitte alle mir mit Namen melden .Falls es gar keins gibt wäre ich sehr  
Danke Rudolf


----------



## triplexxx (6. Mai 2005)

wär ja cool wenns das geben würde, vielleicht auch gleich noch nen programm was mir nen kaffee macht wenn ich es ihm sage?!

nee also ganz ehrlich ... wer sollte sich die mühe machen und nen programm entwickeln was eine programmiersprache in ne andere übersetzt. Dann würde es die verschiedenen sprachen doch nich geben.......

aber wenne trotzdem eins findest sag bescheid *gg*


----------



## Billie (6. Mai 2005)

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials189924.html


----------



## Rudolf (6. Mai 2005)

hmmm! Also volgendes fand ich heraus :

Excelsior JET : Ein Programm das .exe Dateien erstellen kann das sie aber nur ausfüheren kann wenn JET instaliert ist , so ein quatsch !  

JSmooth : Mit diesem Programm kann mann auch .exe Dateien erstellen die eine normale Java instalisation vorausetzen , find ich Gut allerdings verstehe ich das Programm nicht!

Kennt sich jemand mit JSmooth aus so solle er doch biite erklären wie das Programm funktioniert.Danke mfg Rudolf


----------



## Dennis Wronka (6. Mai 2005)

Warum willst Du eigentlich Deinem Programm die Platformunabhaengigkeit rauben indem Du es in eine .exe presst?


----------



## Rudolf (6. Mai 2005)

Weil ich es meinen Freunden schicken will die Nutzen alle Windows.Und sonst gibt es ja keine möglichkeit denen das Programm zu schicken das es bei denen geht oder ?


----------



## teppi (6. Mai 2005)

Klar, häng einen Downloadlink für die JRE mit ran ..


----------



## Dennis Wronka (6. Mai 2005)

Haben die denn kein Java?
Und wie Du hoffentlich schon durch die Lektuere des verlinkten Threads festgestellt hast ist die Funktionalitaet eines zur .exe kompilierten Java-Programmes wohl eingeschraenkt da wohl nicht alle aktuellen Klassen abgebildet werden.

Und Du sagst selbst, dass wenn Du das Programm mit JSmooth uebersetzt ein JRE benoetigt wird, also warum so umstaedlich wenn Du doch das .jar-File auch per Doppelklick ausfuehren koennen solltest?


----------



## Rudolf (6. Mai 2005)

Ich habe das Programm nur in .jpx mit denn Klassen und so vorliegen hööö ?
Ich glaube ich verstehe da was net , könntet ihr es für mich nochmal wie für einen depp erklären Danke  PS:Meine Freunde haben Java installiert aber nicht den JBuilder und nur mit dem JBuilder kann ich die .jpx Datei ausfühern.


----------



## hpvw (6. Mai 2005)

Es ist IMHO der größte Nachteil von Java, dass viele Anwender ein Problem damit haben, Jar-Dateien zu starten. Bei einem Kommilitonen von mir starten die Jar's in seinem WinXP zum Beispiel immer wie eine ZIP-Datei.
Nebenbei ist das natürlich ein Tribut an den größten Vorteil von Java, die Plattformunabhängigkeit.

Wenn man ein Anwendungsprogramm für ganz normale Benutzer unter Windows entwickelt, halte ich es schon für ratsam, es als EXE-Datei zu veröffentlichen. Für alle Anderen das JAR-Archiv beizulegen dürfte ja kein Problem sein.

Ich habe recht gute Erfahrungen mit exe4j gemacht. Die erzeugten EXE-Dateien benötigen zwar auch ein JRE, aber bisher konnten meine Programme auf jedem Win2k- und jedem WinXP.Rechner gestartet werden, auch von Nicht-Entwicklern, die kein JRE von Sun gezogen und installiert haben.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## Christian Fein (6. Mai 2005)

Schreib ne .bat Datei mit dem Java Befehl und alle sind glücklich 

Selbst die die jar dateien auf dem Winzip gemapped haben.


----------



## Rudolf (6. Mai 2005)

Ok ich probiere das mal mit dem exe4j Programm . Wie kann ich das mit der .bat datei denn machen ich habe keine Ahnung ?


----------



## hpvw (6. Mai 2005)

Christian Fein hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Schreib ne .bat Datei mit dem Java Befehl und alle sind glücklich


Ob ich als Start-Programm nun eine .bat oder eine .exe (mit schickem Icon) habe, spielt ja kaum eine Rolle (, solange ich das Jar dazu tue).
Ich finde schon, dass eine EXE-Datei auf einem Windows-System mehr her macht und glaube mir, es gibt viele User, die weder mit .jar, noch mit .bat was anzufangen wissen.
Wenn ich Entwickler-Tools schreibe, also z.B. einen Code-Editor oder eine UML-Software, sollte ich erwarten können, dass der User auch mit diesen Formaten umgehen kann (trotzdem kommen Eclipse und Poseidon für Windows als .exe), aber wenn ich Anwendungssoftware schreibe,  z.B. eine Textverarbeitung oder ein Musikprogramm, sollte ich schon dafür sorgen, dass es jeder DAU bedienen (bzw. starten) kann, damit ich in der Lage bin, das Programm zu verkaufen bzw. zu verbreiten.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## Rudolf (6. Mai 2005)

Also das klappt nicht mit dem exe4j Programm da kommt immer eine Fehlermeldung beim starten der erstellten Datei .Hier kannst du dir den zip Ordner runterladen wäre net wenn du dir es mal anschauen könntest http://www.saschalehmann.de/TicTacToe.zip Danke Gruß Rudolf


----------



## Christian Fein (6. Mai 2005)

Der absolut unbedarfte User sucht im StartMenu.

Liefer deine App dann mit einem Installer aus, der das Ganze ins Startmenu packt. Dann hat er auch nur noch ein Iconklick


----------



## Rudolf (6. Mai 2005)

Würde ich alles sehrrrr gerne machen doch dazu müsstest du mir das erklären bitte


----------



## Rudolf (6. Mai 2005)

hpvw könntest du mir mein Game so umwandeln das es geht oder mir erklären was ich für Einstellungen machen muss mit dem exe4j Programm.


----------



## Rudolf (6. Mai 2005)

Bitttteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Helft mir doch biiiiittteeeeee *bettel* * bettel*


----------



## hpvw (6. Mai 2005)

Nicht so eilig  

Du musst Dein Projekt als Jar Exportieren, frag' mich aber nicht, wie das mit Deiner IDE geht. In Eclipse geht es einfach mit File -> Export -> Jar. Irgendwie ähnlich wird das bei Dir auch gehen.
Durch exe4j klickst Du Dich mit dem Wizard (wähle am Anfang "JAR to EXE", der untere Punkt). Irgendwo kannst Du noch advanced Settings auswählen. Bei "Redirect" oder so ähnlich würde ich alles deaktivieren, da er Dir sonst evtl. eine leere error.log bei Programmausführung erstellt wird.
Du musst am Anfang das Ausgabeverzeichnis bestimmen und später die Informationen zur EXE.
Im Dialog fügst Du mit dem grünen Plus Dein Jar hinzu und gibst oben die Main-Class an.
Gehe einfach alle Menüpunkte in Ruhe durch und probiere ein bisschen aus, die meisten anderen Dinge sind eher "Kosmetik".

Exe4j hat online auch eine Hilfe die Du durcharbeiten könntest.

Machen kann ich das für Dich im Moment nicht, da der Rechner an dem ich sitze weder Eclipse, noch exe4j hat.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## Rudolf (6. Mai 2005)

Danke für deine Antwort!
Ich mache das alles so wie du beschrieben hast außer als .jar nutze ich .zip dürfte ja kein Problem sein geht zumindest.Ich mache alle Einstellungen wie du beschrieben hast und es geht trodzdem nicht Schade , wenn ich die .exe starten will kommt kurz ein Dos Fenster und geht gleich wieder weg.Könntest du mir heut Abend das machen wenn du wieder an deinem Computer hockst wäre sehr nett  . Gruß Rudolf


----------



## hpvw (9. Mai 2005)

Kurze Anleitung zu exe4j:
Ich habe folgendes gemacht:

Alle Dateien aus dem Archiv in ein neu angelegtes Eclipse-Projekt kopiert.
die Package-Deklaration angepasst, weil es mir zu mühsam war, mir rauszusuchen, wo ich die Sachen hinkopieren muss.
File -> Export -> Jar, Alles markiert, Anwendung1 als Main-Class ausgewählt.
Jar getestet, geht!

Exe4j gestartet:
Next >

Jar in EXE mode, Next >

Shortname: TicTacToe, Outputdir: ...Desktop, Next >

Gui-Application, Exe.name:TicTacToe, Rest Default ggf. Icon auswählen, v Advanced Options -> Redirection

Redirect stderr deaktivieren, Redirect stdout deaktivieren, Next >

Next >

Next >

Main Class: src.test.Anwendung1 (Pfad/Package entsprechend anpassen), Class Path -> [+] -> Jar Archiv auswählen, Next >

Minimum Version: 1.4, Maximum Version: leer lassen, Next >

ggf. Ein Bild als Splash-Screen auswählen und Version-Line leer machen, damit es nicht so auffällt, dass es mit der Demo von exe4j gemacht wurde, Next >

Language: Deutsch, Next >

Voila wir haben eine EXE auf dem Desktop.

Wichtig ist vor allem, dass Du ein ordentliches Jar-Archiv erzeugst. Wenn das auf Deinem Rechner geht und Du in exe4j die richtige Main-Class auswählst, wird auch die exe funktionieren.

Jetzt würde mich noch interessieren, bei wem die exe nicht geht (bitte OS, JRE etc. nennen und sagen, ob das Jar geht), da ich bisher keinen gesehen habe, bei dem mit exe4j erzeugte exe-Dateien nicht funktionieren (unter Win2k und WinXP, ich hatte noch keinen Tester mit Win98SE oder älter).
Der Code kommt von Rudolf! Ich habe daraus nur eine Exe gemacht und diese mit Antivir geprüft. Ich weise also jede Verantwortung von mir, wenn damit irgendwas nicht stimmt oder Fehler in Eurem System verursacht werden.

Gruß hpvw

PS: Zum Hochladen habe ich nachträglich noch den Ordner BAK aus dem Jar-Archiv gelöscht, sonst wäre es zu groß gewesen.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. Mai 2005)

Ich kann unter Linux die Jar nicht starten.
Habe JDK 1.5.0_03
Das ist die Fehlermeldung beim *java TicTacToe.jar*
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: TicTacToe/jar

Nachtrag: Der Aufruf war falsch
Richtig ist *java -jar TicTacToe.jar*, und dann funktioniert es auch.


----------



## hpvw (10. Mai 2005)

Das ist schade. Da kann ich leider nicht viel zu sagen, da ich von Linux keine Ahnung habe.
Weiss jemand, ob man etwas bei der Jar-Erzeugung beachten muss, wenn die auch unter Linux laufen soll?
Ein Manifest-File hat Eclipse erzeugt und da steht das drin:
	
	
	



```
Manifest-Version: 1.0
Main-Class: src.test.Anwendung1
```
Und ja, die Class-Dateien habe ich auf die Schnelle unter src erzeugt.  :-( 
Ich habe nur J2SE 1.4.2, vielleicht kann sich das ja mal jemand mit der 1.5er unter Windows anschauen, um den Fehler einzugrenzen.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. Mai 2005)

Okay, vergesst was ich vorhin geschrieben hab.
Ich hab vergessen den Parameter -jar anzugeben.
Damit laeuft es sowohl unter Windows als auch unter Linux. Hab unter beiden Systemen Java 1.5.0 drauf. Hab's grad hier im Buero nochmal fix getestet.


----------

